# Arma 3 | geringe FPS | Warum?



## PAT_MAN (7. Juni 2016)

Hallo liebe Community,
ich wusste nicht genau wohin mit dem Thema, deswegen hab ich es mal hier reingepackt.
Auf jedem Fall hätte ich eine Frage, warum Arma 3 (Altis Life, aber auch teilweise Singleplayer) nicht flüssig läufen bis unspielbar sind (Altis Life ca. 12FPS | Single gerne mal unter 30FPS),
anmerken möchte ich auch noch, dass es keinen Unterschied in FPS in Altis gibt wenn ich zwischen Low und High Graphic switche.
Ich habe mir auch schon den Kopf darüber zerbrochen was ich aufrüsten sollte oder komplett den Rechner umrüsten, wollte jedoch nicht unbedingt Geld ausgeben für einen Sonderfall wie Arma.
Mein Setup beinhaltet:
- CPU: AMD A10-7850K 3,7GHz
- Mainboard: A88XM-E45
- 8Gb DDR3 RAM (2x4Gb)
- GPU: Asus DirectCU II top Radeon R9 280 3Gb VRAM
-2 HDDs (1 und 2 TB)

Sollte ich mir vielleicht eine SSD anschaffen oder mehr RAM?

Danke im vorraus
PAT-MAN

Update:
habe auch schon den Taskmanager nebenbei laufen lassen, jedoch werden nie 100% (oft  CPU: 20% RAM 70%) des zugewiesenen RAM oder CPU verwendet


----------



## claster17 (7. Juni 2016)

Arma3 ist leider ein Sonderfall, der generell sehr CPU-lastig ist. Die Engine ist eigentlich nicht für das ganze Zeug ausgelegt, was die Spieler damit anstellen bzw. schlecht optimiert.
In beispielsweise Altis Life begrenzt der Server die FPS, die du maximal haben kannst. Das merkt man insbesondere nach Server Restarts. Denn dann erreicht man gut und gerne mal das dreifache an FPS, wenn noch nicht alles "vollgemüllt" ist. In meinem Fall waren es vor Server Restart etwa 20 FPS und danach für einige Zeit 60 oder mehr.
Allgemein haben Nutzer von AMD Prozessoren der letzten Jahre durch die vergleichsweise geringe Pro-Takt-Leistung hier das Nachsehen.

Schatten solltest du mindestens auf Hoch stellen, sonst muss die CPU die Arbeit hierfür übernehmen. Wolken hatten, glaub ich, auch einen Einfluss auf CPU Last.
Eine schnellere CPU würde in deinem Fall helfen, allerdings müsstest du dafür deine gesamte Plattform wechseln, was du aus Kostengründen vermeiden möchtest.
SSD und mehr RAM dürften keinen nennenswerten Einfluss auf deine Bildrate haben. Das einzige, was mir einfällt, wäre Übertakten. Dafür müsste aber ein anderer hier einspringen, weil ich keine Erfahrung mit AMD Prozessoren habe.


----------



## HisN (7. Juni 2016)

Arma ist CPU-Lastig.

Falls Du aufrüsten möchtest: Ein Intel 4-Kerner, so neu wie möglich, so hoch getaktet wie möglich.

Bild: arma3_2014_11_09_16_0ukuno.png - abload.de
Bild: arma3_2014_11_09_15_3pcup9.png - abload.de

Und den Kopf zerbrechen braucht man sich gar nicht. Schau Dir die Auslastung Deiner Graka an.

Graka voll ausgelastet: Graka zu lahm
Graka nicht voll ausgelastet: CPU zu lahm (so einfach isses in der Regel, es sei denn Du hast viel zu wenig VRAM auf der Graka oder viel zu wenig RAM im Rechner^^)


----------



## NuVirus (8. Juni 2016)

Jo das einzige was du probieren könntest guten Kühler und den 7850k ordentlich OCen - wie schnell Taktet dein Speicher und läuft der auch im Dual Channel?

Um Welten mehr wirst du aber mit dem OCen auch nicht erreichen - da 8GB RAM auf Dauer für andere Games auch irgendwann knapp werden und die CPU allgemein nicht die beste für Games ist würde ich an deiner Stelle auf Skylake Aufrüsten mit nem i5 und 16GB RAM dann hast wieder lange Ruhe und musst nur später bei Bedarf mal die Grafikkarte ersetzen.

Wenn du schon am Aufrüsten bist sollte man gleich mal noch klären ob dein Netzteil noch zeitgemäß ist nicht das es dir irgendwann die Festplatten zerlegt oder den ganzen PC


----------

